# Men's Hair Loss > Introduce Yourself & Share Your Story >  Should I get on Propecia at 19?

## Randomb

Been losing hair since 16. It's been very slow and is only really occurring on my left temple. 

I'm now 19.

Having read some horror stories I'm wondering if I should bite the bullet...
Tbh I'm not too bothered about sexual side effects because I think most men can benefit from this to an extent!

So currently my temple has mostly fuzzy flimsy covering an area which resembles the typical shape of mpb. It hasn't receded much at all but the flimsy hair has an awful outline and reveals my scalp if I pull it back.

I am hoping that if I start propecia perhaps it would freeze the loss and maybe grow back my flimsy thin hairs..

What do you guys think?

----------


## Mribby1

Definitely yes. Just give it a try and see how you do. Maybe you're part of the 97% who won't experience any sides... Maybe  :Wink:  Just bite the bullet and do it, i am also 19 and have am having regrowth on my hairline. Start off small and get a months supply and see how you do. Don't wait will you're a NW3 to get on it.

----------


## baldymort

Yeah man I would talk to your dr and give it a try. I have had absolutely no side affects and have been on fin for almost 2 months now. If I had started just 6-12 months early my hair would be in so much better shape. I couldn't imagine how much better it would look if I started 2 years ago when I first started noticing the thinning. I took a little bit too long but you don't have to. Post some pictures so we can be sure its actual MPB and not just a maturing hairline because you definitely don't want to be on fin if you're not balding!!

----------


## Dan26

Definitely give it a shot man. I wish I got on it at 19 but waited until I was 21.

Good luck!

----------


## Notcoolanymore

The previous 2 guys that responded gave some good advice.  I would just like to add that you should see a Dr. that knows about hair loss.  Your best bet would be to see a dermatologist.  I saw two doctors that told me there was nothing that I could do to save my hair.  I wasted years and most of my hair because these a$$holes couldn't just say "I am not sure, let me refer you to another Dr. that specializes in that area".

----------


## Randomb

Thanks guys I actually did see a doctor and he thought it was the early signs of mpb and has gave me a drug prescription for propecia.. All I have to do now is buy the stuff which I probably will after hearing this advice.

However I think maybe I should wait until my college exams are over so I don't sit them with propecia side effects like brain fog haha it's quite important that I pass.

Mribby can I ask how long have you been on propecia?

And notcool, I'm assuming if you took propecia that would help? I'm confused as to why they would say nothing can save your hair?  :Frown:

----------


## Randomb

And a pic btw...

----------


## Notcoolanymore

I finally did get on propecia(finasteride), but it was 15 years after I first started losing.  My doctor didn't even offer it to me.  I had to tell him that I wanted to try it and pretty much convince him to write me a prescription for it.  So keeping my expectations, I am just using it to keep from going slick bald.  I have actually regrown some.  I would say I am a diffuse NW3 with crown loss. Have been on it for about 9 months now.

----------


## Notcoolanymore

Just saw your pic.  That is exactly how I started.  Get on that shit today.  No not today, leave your computer and pop that shit right now.

----------


## Randomb

I bet that must irritate you today, luckily my doctor was quite understanding. At least you're experiencing positive results from it, gives me incentive it give it a shot for sure...

Who knows, maybe in 10 years or so science would have advanced so much that we can clone hair. That would be a dream come true, ahhh  :Frown:

----------


## Notcoolanymore

It does irritate me sometimes as a matter of fact.  See my last post, haha.

----------


## Randomb

I think I need to! What other choice do I have  :Frown:

----------


## baldybald

you still writing? go and get propecia ! GO !
or you will end up being bald and will suffer till the rest of your life, like me  :Frown:

----------


## Hector93

Just want to share my own experience - I am 20 years old and started on 1.25mg generic proscar eod 10 months ago due to a hairline like this. I don't have any significant balding in my family and my dad has more hair than I do at 55 years old. 

    I experienced negligible sides but really bad frontal, crown and diffuse shedding in the first few months of taking fin which still has not regrown. After the initial shed my hair loss continued at the same/ slightly slower pace but i was definitely losing ground. I changed from generic to brand name finasteride 2 months ago in the hope that it will do more for my hair but it is looking worse than ever.

    My advice to you would be to not take finasteride unless you start experiencing thinning of the crown, there are a lot of conflicting opinions on finasteride and frontal hair loss and it just isn't that successful. My own opinion is that everyone is different - but it probably won't help regrow the frontal region unless you are extremely lucky. In combination with minox you might have a better shot than I did but if you don't respond well to finasteride its an uphill battle to even maintain the hair you currently have.

   At the end of the day you won't know until you try it - and that's why I took it - but there are some days I wish I just left things to run their course naturally instead of obsessing over temple recession that most guys experience to some degree as they get older.

   There are a large number of young men on this forum who are dissatisfied with the results they have had with finasteride and some claim it has made their hair worse. Keep in mind finasteride isn't a wonder drug and you will still lose hair in the long run if you are an average joe responder. 

Good luck with whatever you decide but don't rush into anything. Peace.

----------


## klinko

Propecia is not that bad! I also turned 19 january and got on it.

You have so much hair left! go save it!

----------


## Randomb

I'm worried now... Apparently propecia only is effective for 7 years or so? :/

----------


## Mribby1

I've been on fin for 10 months and to me it thickened my hair in about 4. It varies how long fin is effective for some people can stay on it forever. Also what would you rather lose your hair now or in 7years. Anyway I share a similar concern but for me if i start losing ground then I'm going to switch to dutasteride and see how I do on that. Dut takes care of type 1 and type 2 dht. Don't worry about it. I'm 19 and on fin. We're in the same boat man if you really do have concerns and want to message me privately let me know. My advice is just do it and don't wait till you're a nw3 to think oh let's start.

----------


## Randomb

Hmm it's a real tough decision. The thinning I have is so small and it will most likely worsen to something noticeable but I just hate that propecia serves no guarantee.

What happens if you've been on propecia for 5+ years and you come off it.. Will you go back to where you started or will you go to what you would have been if you had not taken the propecia?

----------


## Notcoolanymore

> It varies how long fin is effective for some people can stay on it forever. Also what would you rather lose your hair now or in 7years.


 This.

There are many unknowns when it comes to hair loss treatments.  Even if we eventually see a "cure", I doubt it will work for everybody.  The only thing guaranteed is the longer you wait to treat your hair loss, the more you will lose.

----------


## Randomb

So if you have mpb, is it pretty much set that you will keep on losing until you are pretty much bald... Or does it have mercy on some people and stop after some minimal thinning and that's it... No more will go

----------


## Notcoolanymore

No I wouldn't say that everybody that starts losing hair will eventually end up at NW7.  I will say if you started losing hair at a young age like I did (22yo), the odds of eventually becoming an advanced norwood(6/7) are pretty high.

----------


## Randomb

Propecia is such a commitment and I'm really worried about it going completely wrong. I think I'm gonna go for it the latter part of this month..

When can we honestly expect to see an invention that will fix everyone's hair? :l

----------


## Mribby1

> Propecia is such a commitment and I'm really worried about it going completely wrong. I think I'm gonna go for it the latter part of this month..
> 
> When can we honestly expect to see an invention that will fix everyone's hair? :l


 You can look back on threads in 2005 of people who said 5 years and there'll be a cure. It's 2014 now. Truth is no one really knows. It could be well over 10 years.  In my opinion you're going to do yourself a disservice by not starting on fin. But at least try something else you're still going to lose hair and if you're waiting for a cure then I hate to say it by the time that comes around most likely you'll be completely bald.

----------


## Randomb

Just purchased a 6 month supply of propecia, will start it tomorrow or Saturday.. Wish me luck lol

----------


## Mribby1

> Just purchased a 6 month supply of propecia, will start it tomorrow or Saturday.. Wish me luck lol


  Good luck brother I know exactly how you feel I was scared as shit when I started. You'll be fine. Keep us posted with how you do

----------


## joely

You are doing the right thing, I wish I had got on it when I was 20 when I  started going I didn't start till I was 23 by which point I was NW4 but I havnt lost any since taking it and had no side effects, I think taking it with a positive ttitude helps I was happy I wasn't going to have any sides from it and I havnt just wished id taken it younger and held onto most my hair, believe me if it works with no sides which it should it will be the best thing ever, and if it only works for seven years then you will have your hair for another seven years and keep you happy, its abit of a risk waiting to see if something better comes out hopefully one day it will but as has been pointed out, on some forums thre are psots going back 20 years saying cure in 3-5 years, if I had taken it at twenty and it only worked for seven years id still have all the hair left and wouldn't have to spend loads on concealer and looking at hairloss forums every day

----------


## Randomb

Thanks guys! I'll make sure to keep you updated  :Smile:

----------


## Randomb

Ok so I took my first propecia tablet.

Here's a clear photo of my thinning temple.

Let's hope everything goes well  :Smile:

----------


## LeonardoD

This is absurd. You're a NW1. I can't even see any signs of balding???

Creating a little widows peak at the age of 19 isn't something unsual.

Go see a dermatologist before taking a hormone drug?

----------


## Randomb

Hello leonardo I did to see a doctor when I was 17 and he suspected that it was mpb, also.. Since first noticing it 3+ years ago it has slightly worsened.

I have considered that it could be a 'maturing hairline' but apparently there isn't minaturization when your hairline is maturing (which I find strange considering hair does have to go through stages of minaturisation in order to vanish as far as I'm aware)

----------


## LeonardoD

My doctor said I was a NW1 and my hair loss is by far worse than yours. However, i progressed from a completely straight hairline, NW0 literally. 

I would still see a doctor, messing with your hormones when you're still in puberty is not smart when not supervised by a professional.

And yes I take finansteride at the age of 19, but I had it prescribed by a dermatologist, who monitors me. Which I would strongly recommend you do as well  :Wink:

----------


## Notcoolanymore

> My doctor said I was a NW1 and my hair loss is by far worse than yours. However, i progressed from a completely straight hairline, NW0 literally. 
> 
> I would still see a doctor, messing with your hormones when you're still in puberty is not smart when not supervised by a professional.
> 
> And yes I take finansteride at the age of 19, but I had it prescribed by a dermatologist, who monitors me. Which I would strongly recommend you do as well


 This is pretty good advice.  Nothing wrong with playing it a little safe.  Especially at such a young age.

----------


## Randomb

Update: 

Been on propecia for 8 days, I have have had no side effects which I am happy about (literally nothing) *touch wood* 

I haven't noticed any changes in my hair not that I would expect to this early. I haven't noticed any dramatic shedding either... Hopefully I'll shed soon and I can start evaluating what propecia is gonna do for my hair  :Smile:  all exciting yet nervous stuff guys  :Big Grin: 

Also, after reading a lot about nizoral shampoo it seems to be a wise component to battling hair loss so I may add that to my hair care regime  :Smile: 

I'll update you all in around 3 weeks!

----------


## Mribby1

> Update: 
> 
> Been on propecia for 8 days, I have have had no side effects which I am happy about (literally nothing) *touch wood* 
> 
> I haven't noticed any changes in my hair not that I would expect to this early. I haven't noticed any dramatic shedding either... Hopefully I'll shed soon and I can start evaluating what propecia is gonna do for my hair  all exciting yet nervous stuff guys 
> 
> Also, after reading a lot about nizoral shampoo it seems to be a wise component to battling hair loss so I may add that to my hair care regime 
> 
> I'll update you all in around 3 weeks!


 Hate to say I told you so it's like popping a mint every day. Okay a bit early to say. Just live your life for now. Don't look for regrowth etc.  You're hair will feel different 
And more strong about a month in. But nothing will change significantly about it this early in. 1 year in if you're hair is no different in my opinion that's progress you would have lost hair in that year if you weren't on it. Hopefully you do have regrowth. I don't doubt for a second you won't. Take your pills and forget about them and have a good time.

----------


## Randomb

Yes mribby it's that easy  :Big Grin: 

So 28 day update:

I haven't noticed any regrowth, however most of my hair worry is linked to miniaturised hair which I think is beginning to look thicker. 

Side effects: about 2 weeks into using propecia my right nipple was swollen for 2 days, it didn't look like a pancake lol it just hurt and was a bit inflamed.. Not sure if this was to do with the propecia but it cleared up after 2 days and I really can honestly say I haven't noticed any other side effects... No decrease in libido..

Whist being on propecia I seem to ease up about my hair loss, probably because I know I'm doing everything in my power to stop it. It's a good feeling  :Smile:

----------


## Randomb

Forgot to add.. Haven't noticed any big shedding, maybe an increase in hair fall some days.. I dunno lol

----------


## Notcoolanymore

Glad to hear things are working out for you.  Hopefully you will have continued success.

----------


## Randomb

Update:

Been on propecia just over 2 months, I've began to shed hair so presumably my body is responding to the drug...

The shedding is quite excessive but it I know that it's likely to be a good sign.

----------


## Notcoolanymore

> Update:
> 
> Been on propecia just over 2 months, I've began to shed hair so presumably my body is responding to the drug...
> 
> The shedding is quite excessive but it I know that it's likely to be a good sign.


 Just ride through it.  Things will turn around.  Have patience and you will reap the rewards.

----------


## Randomb

Not sure if anyone still uses this forum? Anyhow, I havent posted in almost 6 years. Ive been on finasteride daily since I first posted and my hair is pretty much the same. Not sure if I mentioned this in earlier posts, but I still dont have any visible recession on my right temple. Perhaps the fin has halted any loss from occurring there. However, as of lately I feel as though my left temple has thinned more? I dont know if this is because I moved lately and the bathroom lighting is different..

Ive been thinking about going on dutasteride. From reading bits on the internet, the science behind it seems impressive. Blocking 2 types of DHT rather than 1. I wonder if anybody has made this transition with good results?

----------


## JKfightinghairloss

> Not sure if anyone still uses this forum? Anyhow, I havent posted in almost 6 years. Ive been on finasteride daily since I first posted and my hair is pretty much the same. Not sure if I mentioned this in earlier posts, but I still dont have any visible recession on my right temple. Perhaps the fin has halted any loss from occurring there. However, as of lately I feel as though my left temple has thinned more? I dont know if this is because I moved lately and the bathroom lighting is different..
> 
> Ive been thinking about going on dutasteride. From reading bits on the internet, the science behind it seems impressive. Blocking 2 types of DHT rather than 1. I wonder if anybody has made this transition with good results?


 
Hey man, im 19 rn and considering taking finasteride. Thank you for updating recently, this gives me hope to see someone take it consecutively for 6 years and retain their hair, starting at 19. Thank you man, I will probably be starting fin soon. My hairline is a lot worse than yours is, but if it stops ill be happy.

----------


## Jtk11

Didn't you get any thickening of your existing hair in those 6 years?

----------


## Randomb

I couldnt notice any thickening, but I didnt document it too much with photographs.

----------


## Randomb

2022 update:

I cant believe I made my first post on here back in 2014. So much in life has happened since. I will soon be turning 28.

Im sad to say that I eventually decided to switch to dut 0.5mg/day back in August 2020. The reason being that I shaved my hair during covid (as many people did and my hair on top of my head seemed thinner than the hair on the back and sides. 

Unfortunately, I havent had good results. Im pretty sure Ive lost density. Ive entered a horrible obsessive state of constantly checking my hair. 

Just 4 months ago, I added RU58841 to my regimen, as I had read dut can increase T which can also effect hair loss. Cant say Ive noticed any improvement.

In the beginning, I used to just worry about my left temple (how I wish that was the case now) Despite the thinning, my temples look quite similar to how theyve always looked but it scalp seems shiny/visible in certain lighting that a short cut can be revealing. 

Back when I began treatment, I always remained hopeful that there would be great advancements in hair loss treatments over the years, but we still seem to be left with the same options. I suppose its always 5-10 years away, until its not, and suddenly its here, and hair loss sufferers experience a black swan moment.

----------

